# A Super Cool Example of Karma in Action



## OutdoorJunkie (Jun 9, 2011)

A few days ago I emailed the Forest Service Boat Launch for our river, hoping to find a special hat that my son Evan lost at our first camp on the river a couple weeks ago. This hat was given to my middle son Zach by my uncle, then passed onto younger son Evan.

Evan loves the hat, but he was so busy fishing he couldn't remember it aparently! (He has his Poppa's passion for the fish.)

As you can imagine this USFS person said she was pretty busy, and there is tons of stuff that gets lost on the river, and with Covid they weren't doing any lost and found this year.

So, she wasn't especially hopeful of finding this hat, but I persistently replied and asked if she could reach out to the group that camped there behind ours.

Well, long story short Audra was awesome. She put in extra effort and found the hat, and the hat will be coming home soon with some new love and artwork. It will be even more special now, and Audra and I and this special person who found and decorated the hat got a rewarding and learning experience in life as well.

PAY IT FORWARD PEOPLE - IT WORKS! In these tough times, we must work together (and not just with our own tribe).
It seems we have forgotten that, and instead of trying to understand another's viewpoint and needs, we like to play "us vs them" and remind how our perspective is all that matters.
Please quit dividing, throwing stones from your glass house, and instead build bridges and collaborate. Together we can do anything!

I hope everyone gets a little something out of this and has a wonderful day! Here is our full dialogue - in there you get to see the USFS person Audra's efforts, and see how working together can make your day special too!

























----------------------------

Hello -
I recently completed a trip down the main salmon. We had a great time with my kids, but unfortunately my son lost a very special hat from a family member that we hope to recover.
It is a canvas LLBean hat, and I have attached a picture of it. We think it was lost at or near either Devils Teeth Camp, or Corey Bar camp, on the nights of 6/27 or 6/28.
I'd also like to reach out to whomever camped at those spots after us. Could you provide contact info or ask them? It would mean alot if someone perhaps found the hat.
Thank you!
Rob Forster
*_*
Hi, Rob--
I am sorry to hear about losing the sentimental item on your recent Main Salmon trip. We are unable to give out personal information, such as you are asking. I Unfortunately, the lost and found program is not being done on the Main Salmon this year. If anyone reports back to us about finding the specified item, I will let you know.
Good luck!
Enjoy the rest of your day,
Audra:0)
*_*
Hi, Rob--
Have you tried posting on Mountain Buzz or other river links about your lost hat? Just a thought.
Gotta run and make some more phone calls.
Stay well,
Audra;0)
*_*
Good idea...thanks for the tip. Will post there now...
Too bad no lost and found this year.








I guessed you couldn't release contact info. Is there any way you could reach out to the groups that came to those 2 camps for the next 2 nights after we were there? I was part of the McDannel party.
Thanks,
Rob
*_*
Hi, Rob--
I will see if I have time later this afternoon. Very busy today and tons of emails to answer being virtual this year! I did not want to commit to anything. I will let you know.
Salud,
Audra:0)
*_*
Thank you so much! I understand!
*_*
Hi, Rob--
I asked around about the lost and found. The Middle Fork is assisting if anyone asks; however, the Main is a little different and I have not heard anything in regards about it. I am guessing it is too challenging right now. I cannot track Corey Creek camps since they are non-reserve. I will let you know what I find out.
Enjoy your evening,
Audra:0)
*_*
Thank you so much Audra - you’re an awesome help!
Rob
*_*
Hi, Rob--
I think this hat is your son's. Please see the email below and the photos to confirm. If it is, I will email him back as long as you are willing to give out your information to the said party.
The river is truly a magical place, which is why I took the extra time to send out an email to see if anything would come of it. I admit I gave up after not hearing anything today.
I should get off this computer now. I just had a notion to come check for some reason. This email made my day. It has been challenging working remotely and not at the river meeting all of you in person. So, thank you so much for emailing us to search out your son's hat, even if this one is not it.
Enjoy,
Audra:0)
----------------------
Hello,
My trip leader forwarded me a message about a lost hat.
I indeed found a lost hat while camped at Lower Devil's Teeth campground on the night of June 28th. It is a canvas hat, but REI not LL Bean. However, this may be the hat you seek.
I would be very happy to return/ donate the hat back to its original owner. There is a caveat to the story, in that after finding the hat on Sunday; I was compelled to adorn said hat with art and the spirit of the River on a layover day days later. There are now mountains, clouds, and river topo on the hat. It is truly stylish River Booty now. The Salmon River is exceptionally inspiring.
If this is truly the hat you seek, let me know. I will send it ASAP. Feel free to send me an address or contact if it matches.
Attached are photos of before mentioned canvas hat and the beach it was found.
Thank you. Hope this helps
*_*

That is so cool - yes this is the hat!!! And the river art and story below makes this hat even better now! I am super excited!
My contact info:
<<omitted>>
Please feel free to share my info with this person. I would enjoy giving them my thanks over the phone or in person. You are welcome to forward this email directly to them.
The river truly is a magical place. I have loved it for the 43 years I have lived and grown up here in Idaho. This makes 28 years for me that I have been doing multi-day trips, since my first middle fork at 15, and I truly believe karma finds us in lots of little ways in life.
As another related example, on my last trip, early June on the Middle Fork, We found three pieces of nice lost gear at the takeout. A friend on our trip (Clover Day) was smart enough to remember the outfitter that was there in front of us, and was able to track them down. So while driving up to this main Salmon, I was able to drop this gear off to the outfitter in Salmon and has since been returned to their guide.
Anyhow this is pretty cool. Thank you so much for your efforts!
Rob
*_*

Hi, Rob--
Yippee! I am super excited it is the hat. I will forward your email to the finder of your son's hat. I definitely believe in Karma. Thanks for sharing your story about the Middle Fork and returning someone's special stuff to them recently!
I watched a brand new $3000 camera left at Boundary Creek get returned to a coworker and I at Indian Creek on the Middle Fork, two days after a guide asked us to check with the Boundary Creek Checkers if anyone saw one such a camera. It got returned to the owner. Too bad the guest did not have his camera for the whole trip!
Enjoy your day and hopefully see you on the river sometime soon,
Audra:0)


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Being a natural bald, I understand the special attachment a man has for his best hat. And that is a fine hat. Good on everybody for the effort.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Great story and thanks for sharing it made my morning!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Again, excellent river karma....great work and persistence on everyone's part


----------

